# Interval vs RCI



## matyseto (Nov 7, 2005)

Hello all!

If you had a choice between the two exchange companies, which one would you choose and why.  My brother in law asked me this question and I couldn't give him an answer since I'm currently with II and do not have a comparison of the two companies.  TIA

Danny


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 7, 2005)

Your brother should check the resort directories for both companies. He may find that one or the other has more resorts in the places he likes to vacation. He may also have preferences based on particular resort chains he likes. Disney Vacation Club, for example, is exclusively II. Marriott has little in RCI. 

Both of them have their good points and bad points. I belong to both, but exchange more with RCI. 

Sheila


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 7, 2005)

IMHO, RCI seem to be renting out a great deal of their exchanged inventory, leaving fewer units to exchange for. II is also doing rentals but it doesn't appear to be as much. Therefore, it appears that II will have more inventory available for exchange. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 7, 2005)

Also consider the independents:

www.daelive.com
www.sfx-resorts.com
www.platinuminterchange.com
www.htse.net
www.tradingplaces.com
www.interchange-timeshare.com.au


----------



## pearl6911 (Nov 7, 2005)

I may be wrong but my impression is that II has more hotel affiliated t/s resorts that are with the Hiltons, Marriots, etc. and are more up scale.  I am considering switching to II from RCI for that reason.  But I am willing to listen to other comments before deciding.


----------



## NJDave (Nov 7, 2005)

I like Interval much better.  I found that Interval has the nicer resorts in the places we like to travel to (e.g. Hawaii, Myrtle Beach, Orlando), mainly due to the Marriotts.  Interval also has more availability for the better resorts in the areas we travel to.  RCI is always telling me about how difficult Hawaii and Myrtle Beach are to get, while Interval comes up with 5 star resorts on the beach for us.  RCI also has the 1 in 4 rule which I don't like.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Nov 8, 2005)

I belong to both companies,one resort I own is dual affliated. What is stated about II is correct. However I have always prefered the way RCI online searches work over II and the way they confirm a requested exchange.

IMHO the better exchanges can be seen far earlier in RCI,as far as 2 years out. II seems to get better deposits within a 6-9 month window. 

 I shop for  RCI Gold Crown which is equal to II 5 * resorts. This may be partially due to the way that brand name systems trade weeks since II has more brand name resorts. I search Hawaii,Gulf of Florida and east coast coastal areas mainly.

 RCI will call you to confirm an exchange request or to tell the trader about a comparable resort available to the one requested as an optional choice. II does not call to confirm an exchange request.


----------



## Avery (Nov 8, 2005)

A lot depends on what you own. Also on how far in advance you can plan, and where you want to go.  If you own a Marriott, then II is the way to go due to the Marriott to Marriott priority (assuming you want to go to other Marriotts). I am a member of both, have abandoned RCI for SFX, with much better results and far less frustration. I still use II with my Marriott, but am considering giving that week to SFX next year as well. The two year window with RCI is too far out for me. RCI has collected plenty of cancellation fees from me, and RCI decreases trading power of your original deposit when you cancel. I have not had these issues with II. Also, RCI's new pricing policy for Extra Vacations is very high, and many of these weeks seem to be highly desired weeks that have been taken out of the exchange pool... I have not seen anything near this level of abuse by II.


----------



## pearl6911 (Nov 8, 2005)

A few months ago, a RCI VC told me that any resort listed in the Extra Vacations for under $500 could be claimed to fill an exchange search.  I have not tried to make any claims but will if something is appealing.  For that matter why stop at $500?  Guess RCI is trying to appease unhappy members......they should try harder.


----------



## ripshion (Nov 9, 2005)

matyseto said:
			
		

> Hello all!
> 
> If you had a choice between the two exchange companies, which one would you choose and why.  My brother in law asked me this question and I couldn't give him an answer since I'm currently with II and do not have a comparison of the two companies.  TIA
> 
> Danny



Here we go again!


----------



## Aldo (Nov 9, 2005)

Don't know anything about II.  Certainly cannot recommend RCI.


----------



## timbuktu (Nov 9, 2005)

Its where you own that counts.    My resorts are dual affliated so I have tried both resorts in RCI and II.
My Sheraton Vistana trades much better with II.   My Peregrine Townhomes trades much better with RCI.


----------



## Lisa P (Nov 10, 2005)

When we owned w/Marriott, we traded thru II.  Had no luck at all w/our yellow week - except for trading to other Marriotts w/some success.  We've had very good trading in RCI with our Fairfield points.  They give priority for trading to other Fairfields but we've also enjoyed good trades to other places like NYC & Marco Island FL.  Considering where our family wants to travel, there seem to be more RCI resorts than II resorts.  Your BIL could make a short list of desired destinations and check what's in each online catalog.

I also think that RCI works great for early planners (9-24 months ahead) where II may be little less stressful for later planners (4-9 months ahead).  Oh, and some brands are with RCI - including Hilton.

Better still, have your BIL look into buying where he wants to vacation most years or within a system having resorts in those places.  Both II and RCI offer some boost when trading back to your own company's resorts.  When I want a Fairfield stay, I can book it directly without any trade fee or wait for confirmation.  I just need to plan 8-10+ months ahead for prime time.  That's a nice benefit to owning with a large company.


----------

